# New to the slr sceen



## KSKI (Feb 25, 2012)

Ok so my wife has been wanting a good cam to take pix of our kids pets and some other stuff.
Here is my problem I have Ittle to no knowledge of these kinds of cameras I do have a friend of mine that has some knowledge but he is either to busy or talks so much jargon that we are left even more confused than before.  I have managed to figure out some things but don't understand what I'm really doing 
The cam is a 
Canon T3I 
I also bought a 70-300 it says ultrasonic on the side have no clue what if any of this s even good 
Thanks in advance
Shawn


----------



## Mot (Feb 25, 2012)

You'll be fine with just about any modern entry-level DSLR, the T3i is no exception. You've made a great choice and there'll be absolutely no reason for you not to be able to take great photos with that camera. 

I assume that the camera came with the 18-55mm kit lens, that's usually standard. That kit lens will be your main lens for most situations, you'll most likely not use the 70-300mm indoors but rather outdoors when it's sunny and the kids are running about.

 The wording 'Ultrasonic' refers to the motor inside the lens that lets it autofocus, Ultrasonic means fast and quiet autofocus.

I hope this helps.


----------

